# Thanks to all of you



## elkhartjim (Apr 7, 2008)

I have made the decision to vacate this board.  I've learned alot and maybe I've offered some help to others.  Doug and snowbird continue to be a threat and so its best I just move on.  Rod, Ken and especially shadow that tried to help me get the Agigie War Hymn I appreciate your inputs.  Heck...I helped darlin fix her shades. Tex...what do you say?  Its been fun.  Doug wants to  find me and bury me in a Bronx sandpit and snowbird is just looking for a man to kill because I hate women.

Thanks again, Jim

I've sent messages to Cindy and all I see is that she is more active on the board.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

RE: Thanks to all of you

Hey Jim ,, don't leave us ,, the chances of those two finding u are on in a million
I wouldn't let this get to u ,, and i know that u have recieved threats ,, but stick around ,, the rest of us are still here ,,,, I'll send u a pm in a bit    :approve:  :disapprove:


----------



## ARCHER (Apr 7, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Sorry to hear that your leaving just because someone made some comments.  I can hardly believe that they were really serious.  Anyway, good luck.


----------



## hertig (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

if there is someone here who annoys you, just put them on ignore and you won't see anything they have or will add.

If anyone has actually threatened you, contact the authorities.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

John do leave us, block the 2 nuts out. If you will do that then you want see what they have written. I think you have played a valuable spot on this forum and we would hate for you to go. I ask that you re consider your thought and just block her and who ever Doug is OUT. JOHN you are a big part of this forum and with your expertise we don't want to lose, so please stay.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you



I thought this crap had stopped, but apparently there's no way to stop the PMs from getting through. 

Here's the contents of an email that I sent to 'webmaster@rvusa.com':  

How dare you let 'snowbirdinflight' and 'dougandbeth' continue on this forum after you've actually read some of the stuff that they've been writing in PMs to 'elkhartjim'!   

They actually wrote some of this stuff out in public, and you eventually deleted it.  

I'm starting to get the impression that you would allow anything to go on.  

I will gladly take on the role of Moderator. There's no way I would allow these two birds to keep harassing another member of the board enough that he would completely leave.

If they get enough emails about this, then perhaps they'll do something.

Either way, we'll know where the loyalty lies.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Hey Jim,

I added SnowbirdinFlight and DougandBeth to your ignore list so they can't PM you anymore, which they haven't since 4/2/08.  How are they continuing to threaten you?  Do they have your email address or something?

Cindy


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Jim,
Sorry to hear about your decision to leave.  We will miss you.  I did send Cindy a PM on my thoughts also.  Stick around a few days and see what happens.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Sorry Jim I kept referring you as John, but don't leave just yet wait and see how the outcome come out.


----------



## USMC (Apr 8, 2008)

RE: Thanks to all of you

Snowbird has never been a threat to you. She would never hurt anyone. If you claim otherwise then you are lying. She was the one who had to put up with all you guys and your abuse. You have no proof you just want to lie to everyone and make them think the worse. You sir are no gentleman.


----------



## USMC (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you



> TexasClodhopper - 4/8/2008  7:51 AM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's see those supposed PMs from SnowbirdinFlight! I can't speak for DougandBeth but, I know SnowbirdInFlight hasn't sent any PM's to anyone. This is a bald face lie from the person claiming it!


----------



## USMC (Apr 8, 2008)

RE: Thanks to all of you



> elkhartjim - 4/7/2008  10:09 PM
> 
> Doug and snowbird continue to be a threat and so its best I just move on.   snowbird is just looking for a man to kill because I hate women.



Lets see these 'so-called threats from SnowbirdInFlight'. You can't produce them because they do not exist.


----------



## DARLING (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

JIm
 If you leave, it proves who the REAL bullies.  

Darlin

PS   Honey was impressed when WE fixed our shades.    He had serious doubts it would work that easily.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Hey Jim, just lock and load.  That will get rid of them.  Damned if I would worry about the 2.  I have them on my ignore list.  Their crap isn't worth reading.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you



I had forgotten that Snowbirds husband is USMC, wonder who is actually doing the writing.

Don't bother thanking me for telling everyone, I won't see it, you are also on my IGNORE list.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

I think snowbird's doing the writing.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Here's a recommended thread to give you some hints:

http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=8245&posts=13&start=1


----------



## USMC (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you



> DARLING - 4/8/2008  6:44 PM
> 
> JIm
> If you leave, it proves who the REAL bullies.
> ...



Jim's leaving because he knows he lied about my wife.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

ok


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

If a tree falls in the woods and there's nobody near, does it make a sound?


----------



## DARLING (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Only on tuesdays & thursdays. :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## BethandDoug (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Hey Jim,

Do not leave this board, you played jokes on us and we did it back.  It's all in fun nature and yes you all removed our registration but I re-registered and if anyone should leave I will and will never appear again.  Again you joked with us so we did it back, no harm intended and I am man enough to apologize.  Good luck to you and you have a lot of friends here, we will leave this board immediately and sorry if anyone to offense to a joke.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

That was a joke :question:  :question:  :question:  Where was the punch line :question:  :question:  ,, i guess i'm not reading right or something    :disapprove:


----------



## BethandDoug (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

I let him hang, no worries and again not a big deal and this is the last post I will make ih he was truly offended.  If he's ok then we move on and become forum friends.

Some folks are mean to people and make threats and when others do it back it becomes very sensitive.  I learned that some folks can handle what they dish out.

Jim - publicly again - no offense to you and I encourage you to be part of this forum.  I will leave if it makes you feel better but again it was totally harmless fun just like you dish out all the time.  Sorry man


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

well the way i see it (if true) then Jim come on back ,, i'll pm u in a bit ,, but please ,, don't leave us ,, this is all fun and about rving ,, hell i even cuss my wife for some of my stupid stuff i do ,, but again it's all in fun ,, and Jim ,, not taking sides ,, but i hate to see anyone leave here ,, ok no i'm done  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Again I will put you on my ignore list.  Nobody can or will threaten me, my family or my friends the way you have.  The sex acts with my mother comment were inexcusable.


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Cindy, can you block them from my pm center?


----------



## BethandDoug (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Thanks 730

I sent Jim a few PM's about staying on the board.  I am the new one here and Jim is the veteran and you are all very good at answering everyone's questions including mine and I will always keep this thing fun, professional and educational if you all are fine with me staying and no more jokes!  I will tell you though you must pay attention on April Fools day though!  hahahahahaha


----------



## BethandDoug (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Cindy just eliminate me from the board and I will never register again.  He said things to my wife and she came back at him as a joke

Jim - did not mean any harm and we are leaving the board.  Sorry again it was harmless and apologies that you took it serious


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Jim again I never threatened you and this was all pure fun. Snowbird takes this stuff way too seriously and I know you and the Tex are always busing peoples stones. Keep your posts going and if you think it is not good of me being on the forum I will leave but again this was harmless fun and pranks. 

The above pm from doug....threatening to bury me in a sand pit and sexually abusing my mother is not what we do on this forum.  And I don't think its good you or anyone like you being on any forum.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

From what I read in this, it was a VERY bad joke.  Now I like jokes as good as the next guy, but don't threaten me or my wife.  Sounds like a few people here have to grow up and act like adults.

If you don't like what I just said, I don't care.  It is my opinion and you have to accept it.  This is a forum about RVing.  Leave all the BS out of it.  I don't know what was said in all the PM's, it does not sound like I want to.  If you can't accept anothers opinion, LEAVE.

I hope all can stay and act properly.  Personnaly I am quite tired of all this crap.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

BIG AMEN Ken ,, i also would like to get back into the fun times of answering rv questions and solving tech problems .. and with a bit of humor ,, we are all rver's and i think the rv life style has gone by the way side ,, we have rv parks that won't let u in,, unless u'r rv is less than 3yrs old and also have the upper class rv parks that won't let u in unless u have a $$$$$ zilloin MH ,, and yes i own a MH but i do not,, for one minute look down or belittle anyone for what they have ,, if it is thier's ,, more power to them ,, i have camped (sorry) campsighted next to a few very good people ,, and they were in tents and a pop up tent ,, but do u think i cared,,, NOPE ,, they are doing as i do,, RVING ,, so whether u are just getting started rving or are a full timer ,, please be respectfull to all our rv family out there ,, they may not have the money all the big diesel pushers have ,, but they are getting out with the family and rving ,, so to all ,, i say ,, give anyone that owns an rv ,, a break ,, no matter the make or the price ,, we are all rver's in one way or anouther ,, JMO    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

now Rod I hope you went and apologize to your wife for using bad words at her. Just remember your better half can take more than your half.    :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Keep on smiling.  My Dodge diesel smoke smells good again.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

DougandBeth / BethandDoug - I saw your PM's that you sent to Jim and we will not tolerate that at all.  You can stay or leave, it's your decision, but we will not allow that type of language on the forums or in the PM's.  If you can't follow the rules then I will ban you again.

SnowbirdinFlight - I couldn't find any PM's that she sent with threats to anyone but on the other hand some of your comments are very argumentative.  This forum is intended to build friendships with other RVers and help anyone with RV related questions.  If someone has a problem they want people to be aware of with a particular unit or mfg they have the right to talk about it and discuss it with others.  Bottom line Snowbird is you need to chill out and have fun with this forum and the people in it.

I appreciate all of you very much and try to help out when I can.  Thanks for your patience and I hope this issue is resolved now.   :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Amen to the issue being resolved.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Jim,
I hope you decide to stick around and again, I hope the dust is now settled.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

I second that Jim  so stick around and have some fun. 

thanks cinnister for taking care of that problem


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

Thanks for taking care of that problem. I hope all other will follow the very simple rules. once again thanks job well done


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you





> cinnister - 4/10/2008  7:53 AM  DougandBeth / BethandDoug - I saw your PM's that you sent to Jim and we will not tolerate that at all.  You can stay or leave, it's your decision, but we will not allow that type of language on the forums or in the PM's.  If you can't follow the rules then I will ban you again.  SnowbirdinFlight - *I couldn't find any PM's that she sent with threats to anyone* but on the other hand some of your comments are very argumentative.  This forum is intended to build friendships with other RVers and help anyone with RV related questions.  If someone has a problem they want people to be aware of with a particular unit or mfg they have the right to talk about it and discuss it with others.  Bottom line Snowbird is you need to chill out and have fun with this forum and the people in it.  I appreciate all of you very much and try to help out when I can.  Thanks for your patience and I hope this issue is resolved now.   :laugh:



Thank you for proving I did not threaten anyone. Thank you for letting me post again as I feel I have just as much to contribute as anyone else.


----------



## ARCHER (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

I think it is enough said at this point.  Let's all start over and be kind and caring towards each other.  Sometimes the mouth or fingers run off in a different direction than the brain.  Life is so short, let's be kind, please.  I just care about all of you and hate to see someone hurt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: Thanks to all of you

my other view is this ,, ENOUGH ,, and thanks Cindy for the straighting out of this issue ,, as Archer said ,, let's start over ,, we all here rv (I HOPE) any way ,, for me this a new start ,, but i gotta tell u ,, if that darn Tex Of Grandview start typing agian ,, i'm gonna quit ,, they just make me so mad ,,     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown: 
Now that is the new start for me ,, humor agian ,, and some thought this was a rv tech issue forum  :laugh:  :laugh:   
Well it is ,, and if all the newbes can kinda like look over our sillyness ,, then we can help them ,, heck we have more know how  people on here than i have ever seen ,, and ALL of us learn from any of them ,, so let's go out and have fun ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------

